# Windows 8 Pro - Connected to Network with No Internet Access



## theunissenriaan (Oct 31, 2012)

Recently solved an issue we had in the office where Desktop PC's and Laptops had new installations of Windows 8 Pro.

After the initial updates (to make the 'Windows Installation Run Smoother') etc. they all seem to be able to connect to our network (both wired and wireless connections), however they couldn't access our network drives or the internet (Google wouldn't even load).

I ran some diagnostics and checked the updates (the ones that were initially installed) and found that the actual issue lay with the Antivirus and it's Firewall (we have ESET Endpoint Security installed throughout our office).

After un-installing the Antivirus (which also relieved it's Firewall) all the computers connectivity issues were resolved. We then downloaded updated versions (compatible with Windows 8) of our previous Antivirus and re-installed it, the issue we had previously didn't return.

Our standard Windows Firewall didn't cause any hassles though, don't disable this at all.

I hope this solution will save you some valuable time, took us forever to pin the problem down.

I'm sticking to my Windows 7 Ultimate though :dance: if it aint broke, why fix it.....?


----------

